
A modern typewriter - wjh_
https://medium.com/@bertrandom/a-modern-typewriter-7d8b4c86b625
======
nzjrs
There is great irony in that this was written by a platform engineer at slack
- widely recognised as the greatest theft of productive time in recent memory.

